# Suggestions for Cichlid in a 55g tank



## luca (Jun 5, 2010)

I currently only have an Ancistrus and few Sterbai cories left in my 55 planted.
Looking for suggestions for cichlids that will be comfortable in a tank this size, once grown to adult size.
In the past I had Angelfish and Apisto's, would like to try something else (possibly larger)?
The tank is well estableshed (over 2 years), water is soft. I was thinking one fish only, to avoid any possible complications. :lol:

Luca


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

what are Ancistrus ???? most real cichlids would kill the cories. so your left with angels goramies rams and kribs, dwaf cichlids .
what is your budet i could give you a list on some nice sa cichlids that i have that are pasive enuf to try the cories with


----------



## Pamela (Apr 21, 2010)

Rainbow Cichlids (Herotilapia multispinosa). They're a beautiful coloured fish and they're not aggressive with others.


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

scott tang said:


> what are Ancistrus ???? most real cichlids would kill the cories. so your left with angels goramies rams and kribs, dwaf cichlids .
> what is your budet i could give you a list on some nice sa cichlids that i have that are pasive enuf to try the cories with


Ancistrus is the genus for the family of Plecos that include the BristleNose Pleco.
However I agree with this guy, most Cichlids bigger than the ones you mentioned have a large probability to eat your Cories...killing the Cories and themselves. Aswell, most Cichlids that grow larger than the aftermentioned usually shouldn't be kept in a 55 gallon.


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

I've found that jewel cichlids are quite friendly to other fish, unless breeding. 

Sent from my SGH-T959D using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Danw (Feb 26, 2011)

keyhole cichlids would be a nice addition, they're pretty peaceable. they also stay pretty small. but they are shy. i'd bet they'd leave your catfish alone as well as your plants...unless they are breeding. Or maybe salvinis but those are aggressive little monsters. nah i'd go with keyholes or something like festivums. personally i much prefer SA cichlids. anyways cheers and good luck.


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

ebjd are not verry agresive slight chance in them killing the cories they range in 40 -100 dolars 
severms might work to 10 -60 $ 
and jewels are ok if there all of the same sex 2-8 $ 
do you see what i meen by price range?


----------



## Fishman21 (Apr 26, 2010)

I would question jack dempsey or severums as a long term option in a 55g. they will outgrow the tank. stay with the dwarf types mentioned earlier eg keyhole, kribensis etc


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

^I agree with above. The keyhole suggestion was very good. These guys are inbetween dwarf and fullsize cichlids in my opinion and make great additions. (Aquariums west have some wild ones in!)


----------



## luca (Jun 5, 2010)

Momobobo said:


> ^I agree with above. The keyhole suggestion was very good. These guys are inbetween dwarf and fullsize cichlids in my opinion and make great additions. (Aquariums west have some wild ones in!)


Keyhole's are quiet timid, aren't they? I was looking for something a little braver. For instance, I kept Apisto's in the past, and ended up almost never seeing them, as they're hiding all the time! Makes you wonder, what is the point?  Also kept German blue rams, great fish but too delicate IME, never had one living over 6 months.

What about Blue Acara's? They should not get too big (5-6"), and they are not listed as aggressive (except when breeding). Never kept any though, has anyone here? Are they even available?
Sorry I was not clear, but I was thinking of getting just one fish at this time, in order to avoid breeding, having to deal with offspring, increased aggression...

If nothing else works, I guess I could relocate the Ancistrus and the Cory's.

Thanks everyone for the suggestions! 

Luca


----------



## Danw (Feb 26, 2011)

what do you think of Festivums or Salvinis, i think that a salvini would probably be a good fit. quite a bit of personality and colourful. if you dont like keyholes. Keyholes are timid because people dont give them enough hiding spots or suitable dither fish. blue acaras are hard to find but i do happen to have black acaras or port cichlids. and they get to be about 6 inches at max. and one would be fine in a 55.


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

i dont like dwaf cichlids so thats why i sugested blue jack s that grow to a healthe 7 '' 
yes in long term severums get to big but no reason why you cant sell them later 
the combo of red severums and ebjd is cool


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

luca said:


> Keyhole's are quiet timid, aren't they? I was looking for something a little braver. For instance, I kept Apisto's in the past, and ended up almost never seeing them, as they're hiding all the time! Makes you wonder, what is the point?  Also kept German blue rams, great fish but too delicate IME, never had one living over 6 months.
> 
> What about Blue Acara's? They should not get too big (5-6"), and they are not listed as aggressive (except when breeding). Never kept any though, has anyone here? Are they even available?
> Sorry I was not clear, but I was thinking of getting just one fish at this time, in order to avoid breeding, having to deal with offspring, increased aggression...
> ...


I kept my Keyhole with Geophagus when he was nearly half the length as my Geo's head. Did fine and got a good amount of food. I don't have any experience with Blue Acaras but you are right they are rare in this area but they aren't incredibly aggressive. Festae...I've heard they are basically a "South American" with Central American attitude...implying high levels of aggression. But IMO if you want a single show piece fish, if you get rid of the Cories and upgrade to a 75 gallon you could do basically any of them.


----------



## luca (Jun 5, 2010)

Momobobo said:


> I kept my Keyhole with Geophagus when he was nearly half the length as my Geo's head. Did fine and got a good amount of food. I don't have any experience with Blue Acaras but you are right they are rare in this area but they aren't incredibly aggressive. Festae...I've heard they are basically a "South American" with Central American attitude...implying high levels of aggression. But IMO if you want a single show piece fish, if you get rid of the Cories and upgrade to a 75 gallon you could do basically any of them.


Yeah, perhaps it would make more sense to sell the 55g, and start from scratch with something bigger. What would be a good tank size for some of the larger cichlids (~8-10" size)? 120g? :lol:


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

I had Blue Acara's years ago. They were active and not very aggresive. They dont get too big either. I havnt seen any around in awhile. Would make a good choice IMO


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

70/75 Gallon would be bare minimum for most of them, 120g you can keep all except maybe something like a Dovii or someting :lol: (That is, if you are going for singles or pairs)


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

If you decide to keep your 55 Firemouths might fir the bill. Active once settled in and they don't get huge. Although upgrading to a 120 ia always a good idea. A 48" x 24" footprint would leave you with tonnes of options cichlids and others!


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

I think there are very mix information here.

JD or EBJD will get aggressive towards smaller fish. They will just eat them.
Firemouths can also get aggressive.
Severum eats plant. I think the OP has a planted tank.
Jewel cichlids? Those are one of the most aggressive cichlids in that size range. I would stay away from them.
Acara can be aggressive towards smaller tankmates and each other.

Try flag cichlids or Cupido.


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

with all due respect 
my jd and ebjd dont eat feeders as my osckers do so saying ebjd are so aggresive is rong mine live woth a plecko and small clown loaches 
i agree with (Firemouths can also get aggressive)
severums are dooing fine to but yes a biger tank than a 55 is needed to house them long term
and i dont belive that luca wantid to know aggressive or non aggressive he just wants the fish to get along 
go with ebjd and some red severums for now id be happy to take them when they are bigger


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

Just because yours does not touch feeders doesn't mean it is a peaceful fish. In general, JD or EBJD is aggressive. Your JD haven't touch your loaches and pleco is most likely because both fish has spikes and sharp fin to prevent your JD or EBJD to swallow or even try to bite them.


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

The only reason I suggested firemouths was it seemed the OP was looking to rehome the cories. So there would not be a problem with aggresion. I think firemouths would look nice in a 55G tank imo.


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

look i agree thet jd are verry agresive 
but ebjd are not


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

Just the color of the fish is not going to change anything.

It is like saying albino oscar is not going to be hungry and eat smaller fish compare to tiger oscar just because of the color differences. It just doesn't make any sense.


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

charles said:


> Just the color of the fish is not going to change anything.
> 
> It is like saying albino oscar is not going to be hungry and eat smaller fish compare to tiger oscar just because of the color differences. It just doesn't make any sense.


Charles I have to disagree a bit. It's not just the color that is different they have different genes than regular JDs. I have kept both and regular JDs are much more aggressive towards tankmates and more voracious feeders than EBJDs. That being said EBJDs are not safe to keep with anything they would look at as food. Just like most other cichlids are not to be trusted with smaller fish... I do agree that a juvie EBJD could be housed in the OP tank for awhile but not very long.


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

thank you immus
i have never seen a ebjd under 6 '' go after a corie
i had my reg jds eat mine 
but the ebjd were budie budie woth the cories 
albino fish seem to have the same temper ment as there brothers. 
the eb is a diffrent geen all together 
look im trying to offer advice here and my past exp not start a fight 
charels i have no idea on how much you know about sa cichlids
but you know alot on other things as pleckos and rays.
you have been a fish keeper for longer to
but i know more about jds and ebjds they are my fave fish after all


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

you should really do a study for them...

Regular JD
Regular JD which turn out to be a EBJD
EBJD that actually turn out to be a little more color JD as adult
EBJD that actually turn out to be EBJD
Half gene JD that turns out to be just a JD
Half gene JD that turns out to be almost like an EBJD

I am not picking a flight. 

How many of you have an EBJD as adult that is as big as a regular JD along with other fish so that you can do a long term obsersation? To keep a EBJD at only 6" or so is not going to say much about the aggression of the fish.

It is like saying an albino bristlenose is not going to eat algae as much as a regular bristlenose. 
You can breed a gene (color into a fish) but I doubt you can breed a trait like aggression out of a fish by breeding a color gene into them.

Unless the EB gene is actually from a different fish altogether, then an EBJD is not even a variant of JD.


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

I have the perfect solution to all of this .... use your 55 gallon for a grow out tank, and buy a bigger tank 

or no jd's ebjd's half gene jd's no DPGC'S lol, a 55 gallon isnt gonna work for aot of stuff as an adult , other than the before mentioned stuff like rams, key holes, maybe some of those miniature parrot x convicts, 
but from what im seeing is you DONT KNOW WHAT YOU WANT so my advise is figure it out before you buy anything because you will end up with a mess if you dont. or a bad case of mts because you will have to move this outta here and that outta there or this MAY OR MAY NOT eat this, ect

no taking sides but i too have noticed that ebjd's are often more timid and less nasty in comparison to there regular brethren but i have only had one exp with them and it was short short so im no expert


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

macframalama said:


> I have the perfect solution to all of this .... use your 55 gallon for a grow out tank, and buy a bigger tank
> 
> or no jd's ebjd's half gene jd's no DPGC'S lol, a 55 gallon isnt gonna work for aot of stuff as an adult , other than the before mentioned stuff like rams, key holes, maybe some of those miniature parrot x convicts,
> but from what im seeing is you DONT KNOW WHAT YOU WANT so my advise is figure it out before you buy anything because you will end up with a mess if you dont. or a bad case of mts because you will have to move this outta here and that outta there or this MAY OR MAY NOT eat this, ect
> ...


Agreed. Whatever you do just do your research. That's the best way to have a happy healthy tank. Goodluck. Keep us updated!


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

The short live could be the reason of inbreeding. Perhaps that is why most are not even mature enough to show much aggression.


----------



## Fishman21 (Apr 26, 2010)

maybe just add a goldfish.......:lol:


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

I atribute my brief experience with an ebjd as a result of personal stupidity, a perfect case of doing your research before hand would have prevented my ebjd's death... poor tank mate choice.. see this is what im saying to you , you dont want a mismash cluster f , google the heck outta everything you can think of and remember its better to have less in there your experience will be much more , rather than jam packing a 55 with anything and everything you may want, because it will more often than not end badly. or you will end up with sea world like me.

maybe sa cichliuds arent the right choice, dude there are so many things out there that the options are endless

i once saw a 6 inch deep tank with a pretty strong ripping current and a bunch of hillstream loaches thought it wa the coolest thing, you know , i have once had like 40 white cories in my big 160 gallon , navy blue sand, they are just cories but they were like a flock of birds in there , one would lift off and the whole flock would drift over from spot to spot , it was so cool..

even everyday "lamer" stuff can be awesome IF you set it up right...


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

charles said:


> The short live could be the reason of inbreeding. Perhaps that is why most are not even mature enough to show much aggression.


IME regular gene JDs don't need to be mature to show aggression. Even juvies can be aggressive towards tankmates. My current EBJD that I grew from 1" has never shown any aggression towards tankmates and it's now at 5 inches. Maybe it will at some point but nothing as of yet. Sorry to the OP for carrying on a discussion not related to his question. Maybe we could start a discussion thread if need be?


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

<<guilty of thread hijacking on several occasions


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

From what I've heard EBJDs are more docile than regular JDs, the actual reason I have no idea why. Most keepers attest to them being less aggressive than their less colourful counterparts. They have nearly the same lifespan as a regular JD, its because of weak genes from inbreeding that cause lots of EBJDs to just sporadically die out of the blue for no apparent reason.

I agree with Mac...I highly dislike mismash tanks. I think 2 or 3 large seperate schools of fish are always very very impressive. Simple but gets the job done. One for the bottom and one for the top.


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

And some freaks lurking in the shadows until the lights go out .


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

luca sory for hijacking your thread 
and charls can we put it to reast now


----------



## gsneufeld (Jan 28, 2012)

I don't know about Apistos but my Keyhole is the life of the party. He was a little put off when I introduced the group of gold tetras, but once he realized they were more afraid of him than he was of them, he started swimming everywhere and having fun again. He gets along with my bristlenose, and peppered corys. They are known as one of the few commonly available cichlids that are possible to breed in a regular community tank.

-George


----------

